# Freezy Recipes



## Sea Beauty Soap (Oct 2, 2013)

My other hobby is Freezy Recipes.  I have just recently started a website with easy recipes that you can make ahead of time and freeze for later with some videos.  I still need to add a bunch more recipes but it is a start. 

http://www.freezyrecipes.com/


----------



## savonierre (Oct 2, 2013)

very nice site, the ice cream recipe looks so good..


----------



## TVivian (Oct 4, 2013)

That's awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Sea Beauty Soap (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## renata (Oct 7, 2013)

That is very useful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 7, 2013)

I like your website.  However, I think you have soap on the brain as a couple of your recipes have soap instead of soup...lol.      Made me smile!


----------



## Sea Beauty Soap (Oct 15, 2013)

LOL, I keep doing that. Soap, Soup, LOL. I did that on the you tube video but I fixed that. I did though once made taco soap.   Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Rayan (Dec 13, 2013)

That is really a good site full with information. I have already shared among my friend, i believe they will also love your site


----------



## Sea Beauty Soap (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you Rayan and thank you for sharing.   I am slowly adding recipes to the site and plan to make some more videos.


----------

